# Another frog ID



## jedi_339 (Feb 7, 2012)

Alrighty,

here is a frog ID for you, it's a difficult one but myself, colleagues and a frog expert from QM are all leaning towards the same conclusion, although it's a bit of an unusual colour (or so I'm led to believe)

interesting to hear your thoughts

found near Condamine qld

showing a couple of photos including metatarsal tubercle, groin colouration and webbing


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 7, 2012)

spotted marsh frog?


looks pretty cool !


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 7, 2012)

nope and nope lol, good try though

spotted marsh


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 7, 2012)

hah yeah, ive seen quite a few spottless spotted marshes thats why i guess that 

wait sorry not water holding frog, meant Cyclorana verrucosa ?


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the general consensus we've come to yeah, would be happy for any other comments confirming or critiquing the ID


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 7, 2012)

striped burrowing frog, with the stripe down the back, or by the roundness of it I would have first said pobblebonk but I'm a complete ameture with a frog book!


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 8, 2012)

Could it be Cyclorana Cultripes, only a reduced pattern


----------



## eipper (Feb 8, 2012)

That is a typical brigalow Cyclorana cultripes. They are fairly well known there (just a number of books have not yet caught up).


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 8, 2012)

eipper said:


> That is a typical brigalow Cyclorana cultripes. They are fairly well known there (just a number of books have not yet caught up).



Hey Eipper,

I'd be interested to know what characteristics the frog has which makes you think it is cultripes,

cheers


----------



## dintony (Feb 8, 2012)

We always called them tiddaliks ... I know that is no help what so ever!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks like C. verrucosa to me.

Blue


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Blue,

I'm intrigued by Eippers I.D though, just want to know why he thinks it's that


----------



## eipper (Feb 8, 2012)

Who have you sent the images too? And what is their justification of putting it into verrucosa?

A few things I sent shots of an identical frog from about 150 km west of there to a couple of froggers I know (one of them is a Cyclorana researcher) and these came back as cultripes.

Secondly the back ridges are within the boundaries of both cults and verrucosa but the facial markings and overall coloration (granted you said it unusual) is more consistent with cultripes opposed to verrucosa. This is particularly evident in shot of the frog in what appears to be a cloth bag.

I will put shots of both species from that region up on flickr tonight (Scott Eipper)

As a side note the eastern Australian Cyc's probably need a revision to clarify what is happening.

Edit

I just re read my post above and it sounds a touch abrasive which is not the intension. In the field I thought the frogs in flickr were all verrucosa but sort out further clarification and changed my initial thinking after consultation. I am not going to disclose who that is though on a forum.

Cheers
scott


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 8, 2012)

PM sent


----------

